# Heritage Houses, Jalan Raja Chulan, Kuala Lumur, Malaysia, January 2017



## HughieD (Jan 21, 2017)

*1. The History*
This row of 8 old colonial houses face the busy Jalan Raja Chulan (formerly known as Weld Road) in the Bukit Nanas area of KL. Built in 1930, it was originally called the Serani Row. An elaborate crest on the wall bears the initials OES and the date of completion recorded as 1931.

They have seen better days as the houses now vary in states of repair, from completely derelict on the left hand side to moderately good nick on the right-hand-side. The six in-between houses vary from abandoned to just-about-habitable. In their day they probably represented the very best and elite accommodation in the city and formerly home to a Eurasian community.

*2.The Explore*
Very relaxed and very easy to be honest. Couldn't get into any of the houses but plenty to keep me busy externals-wise. These heritage houses stand really well and are incredibly photogenic. 

*3. The Pictures*

General view:


img0062 by HughieDW, on Flickr

You can see the date year of completion on this picture (1931) on this shot:


img0058 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0071 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0066 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9967 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The deco balcony is a bit special:


img0067 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0068 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8672 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8675 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8673 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8676 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9962 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9969 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The crest bearing the letters OES:


img8677 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9959 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The end house is roofless:


img9956 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8674 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9968 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Rajan Chulan 3 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Graff on the end house of the terrace:


img9953 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9954 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9958 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Round the back:


img9981 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Peeking into one of the less well houses:


Rajan Chulan 1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Looking along the terrace:


img9964 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9971 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9980 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Rajan Chulan 2 by HughieDW, on Flickr

By night:


Rajan Chulan 4 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Rajan Chulan 5 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## smiler (Jan 22, 2017)

I've enjoyed your latest rake of posts Hughie, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Jan 22, 2017)

That graffiti is awesome! Lovely photos Hughie


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 22, 2017)

Nice set of houses. I like the design on the veranda rails, looks like the rising sun so the houses were not built to house the less needy, these are something special. The letters OES must relate to a family name.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 23, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice set of houses. I like the design on the veranda rails, looks like the rising sun so the houses were not built to house the less needy, these are something special. The letters OES must relate to a family name.



Love those railings. And yes, think you are right on both counts. OES may be the head of the family's initials maybe?


----------

